# Athearn C-50 Bay Windows @ My LHS



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

Yep it must be Christmas in February now Athearn has delivered the Popular C50-8 Cabeese early. I was able to pick up a Bi Centennial scheme SP model.
If your interested better get hold of your LHS or Etailer quickly the last run sold out quickly.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, you are just rolling in new stock!


----------



## subwayaz (Dec 26, 2009)

I have a few used items; however mostly new stock. It's all good kids grown and college paid for; so yes I'm truly blessed. Worked hard most of my life though so it sure wasn't free or lucky. Just a hard working AMerican that's enjoying the fruits of my labor

Get em while there hot!


----------

